
Woody Allen Sues Amazon Studios Claiming Breach of Contract - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/woody-allen-sues-amazon-studios-for-breach-of-contract-11549557790
======
seizethecheese
Say what you will about Woody Allen as a person. My understanding is that
Amazon is holding the rights to a movie that has been created, and refusing to
publish it.

Movies are not the product of a single person, but of thousands. It's tragedy
to prevent this massive amount of effort from seeing the light of day.

~~~
simongr3dal
As long as the compensation of any of the workers didn’t depend on the
financial success of the movie does it really matter?

~~~
maroonblazer
Compensation construed broadly includes future work based on your portfolio.
If one did stellar work that otherwise would have yielded future opportunities
had the work not been shuttered then the answer is "Yes."

~~~
gamblor956
A movie doesn't need to be released for the crew to get credits.

~~~
JetSpiegel
It does to count as credits to the most important group: the audiences.

------
planktonite
Check out “match point” by woody Allen. It’s one of the best movies I’ve ever
seen.

~~~
Scramblejams
Then you should try its richer forerunner: Crimes & Misdemeanors

~~~
wolfi1
I still like his "Love and Death"

~~~
maroonblazer
"Love and Death" is fantastic. As are "Bananas", "Play It Again Sam" and
"Manhattan".

~~~
leephillips
Woody Allen is a comic genius, but I think my favorite movie of his still is
his first one, "What's Up, Tiger Lilly." I rarely meet anyone who's seen it.

------
thought_alarm
What are the most important Woody Allen movies?

I'm thinking:

    
    
        1977: Annie Hall
        1979: Manhattan
        1986: Hannah and Her Sisters
        1989: Crimes and Misdemeanours
        1992: Husbands and Wives
        1993: Manhattan Murder Mystery
        2005: Match Point
        2008: Vicky Cristina Barcelona
        2009: Whatever Works
        2011: Midnight in Paris
        2013: Blue Jasmin
    

Have I missed anything?

~~~
JetSpiegel
Just watch them all and forget about the duds. The SNR is still high enough
the be worth it

Radio Days is my personal favourite, but I haven't seen them all yet.

